# Score!!!!!!!!



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

got lucky and hooked up with another cichlidiot that is sending me some nice future breeding groups.

Mbipia lutea Makobe
Neochromis rufocaudalis Saa Na
Haplochromis Blue Obliquidens
Paralabidochromis sauvagei Mak
F-1 Cyno. Afra Blue Reef "White
F-1 Pseudo: Saulosi
F-1 Stuartgranti "Ngara "Flame


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nice going ralph.....recently got the wife a pair of alt. calvus "chaitika white"...if we can get the male to stop beating on the female we hope to get some nice babies from them..
current calvus are the whites...inkfins...black congos....sumbu dwarfs...yellows...i think that will do for now as we are running out of tanks for them....lol..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

ooh p sauloci. Very nice


----------

